# Round 1: Scherza infida, in grembo al drudo- Fagioli, Bostridge



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

We will have countertenor, tenor and mezzo versions of one of the most gorgeous of Handel's arias


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Ariodante is in absolute despair and plans to kill himself in this aria. I would think the beauty of this glorious music could change his mind. Handel can write beautiful music, but I think he outdid himself here.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

One of my favourite arias, and oen of Handel's greatest creations. I have in my collection versions by Janet Baker, Joyce DiDonato, David Daniels and Lorraine Hunt Lieberson (though with piano).

Both versions here are a bit too slow for my taste, but the Fagioli seems particularly slow. The voice is impressive, especially when you think this is a man, but that's my problem really. He sounds rather like Marilyn Horne and I find that disconcerting. When it comes to countertenors, I find it hard to get the cleaner, leaner sound of David Daniels out of my mind (and this is an aria he has made very much his own).

Bostridge is singing in the wrong octave and I'm not sure I like it at this pitch. As usual, he can be accused of over inflectig the music, but in general I prefer it. His sensitive singing drew me in and I found his version much more moving, particularly in the final iteration of _Scherza infida_. 

Bostridge for me.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I loved this aria so much that I recorded a whole CD with the various versions I owned. But I don’t like either Fagioli or Bostridge, so I will refrain.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I’m appalled at the lack of response in this forum these days. Lots of lurkers. On a good day we might garner six votes. I exempted myself on this particular go around because I disliked both singers, one for the unfortunate use of aspirates, the other because I didn’t like the tenor version, though I did accept a tenor as Nerone in *L’Incoronazione di Poppea*.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Ian Bostridge may be too intelligent for his own good (I think he has a Doctorate in Philosophy). He has a desire - and ability - to find something interesting to do with (or to) every square nanometer of the music he sings, and the result is sometimes a bit self-conscious, even precious. I think he's good here, and I can admire him, but I'm not moved. Fagioli sounds more spontaneous, and I find his vibrant, sensuous voice naturally dramatic in a way that Bostridge's light, heady timbre isn't.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

First, I adore Handel and can't understand why some people find him boring. In addition to beauty of barocco music Handel could give it psychological deepness. Such emotions would do credit to romantic opera. 
I like Bostrige. He is very interesting and intelligent artist, a historian by profession and author of a treatise about witchkraft. I saw him live only once in a recital. He sang last songs by Schubert. Here he is emotionally involved and shows delicate understanding of lyrics. By I'm not sure that tenor in this part was possible in Handel's time (at least in non-french barocco they sang mostly comic olds and villains). 
Fagioli is a good example of such a strange fenomen as countertenor. Unfortunately I let slip an opportunity to hear him live. His version is a little slow, but seems closer to author's intention.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Deleted post…..


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

MAS said:


> I’m appalled at the lack of response in this forum these days. Lots of lurkers. On a good day we might garner six votes. I exempted myself on this particular go around because I disliked both singers, one for the unfortunate use of aspirates, the other because I didn’t like the tenor version, though I did accept a tenor as Nerone in *L’Incoronazione di Poppea*.



It may be the intolerance shown by certain posters in here for the views of others. There were some pretty negative reactions to Florez in the A Te O Cara poll, such as this one: "*The fact there is already one vote for Florez, in this company, is particularly disheartening*." The question is, after all, "Whose singing did you prefer?" The answer will vary from person to person. I frequently find myself considering posting an opinion, and then thinking something along the lines of, "What's the point, it won't go with the majority so someone will be along to tell me how stupid I must be to prefer X over Y". 

And that, in summary, is at least one reason why there are so many lurkers!

Oh, and in this one, Bostridge got my vote for the simple reason that I just can't enjoy listening to Countertenors! Believe me, I've tried, but I can't enjoy them.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Aerobat said:


> It may be the intolerance shown by certain posters in here for the views of others. There were some pretty negative reactions to Florez in the A Te O Cara poll, such as this one: "*The fact there is already one vote for Florez, in this company, is particularly disheartening*." The question is, after all, "Whose singing did you prefer?" The answer will vary from person to person. I frequently find myself considering posting an opinion, and then thinking something along the lines of, "What's the point, it won't go with the majority so someone will be along to tell me how stupid I must be to prefer X over Y".
> 
> And that, in summary, is at least one reason why there are so many lurkers!
> 
> Oh, and in this one, Bostridge got my vote for the simple reason that I just can't enjoy listening to Countertenors! Believe me, I've tried, but I can't enjoy them.


It should't dissuade you from voting. There are quite a few people who don't like countertenors (I'm not one of them, though I voted for Bostridge in that particular competition) and the majority of contributors to the _A te o cara _contest would appear to have preferred Florez, even if ultimately he lost out to Lauri-Volpi in the final round.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

It certainly won’t stop me from voting! But if I’m honest I simply don’t have the energy to get into extended debates with folks who’re intolerant of different opinions. I tend to favour singers I’ve seen in theatres, and as one of the younger members of this group that frequently lands me in a minority. I’m a seventies child, so grew up with a more modern sound than many on here!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Aerobat said:


> It certainly won’t stop me from voting! But if I’m honest I simply don’t have the energy to get into extended debates with folks who’re intolerant of different opinions. I tend to favour singers I’ve seen in theatres, and as one of the younger members of this group that frequently lands me in a minority. I’m a seventies child, so grew up with a more modern sound than many on here!


No need to debate. Please Vote!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Aerobat said:


> It may be the intolerance shown by certain posters in here for the views of others. There were some pretty negative reactions to Florez in the A Te O Cara poll, such as this one: "*The fact there is already one vote for Florez, in this company, is particularly disheartening*." The question is, after all, "Whose singing did you prefer?" The answer will vary from person to person. I frequently find myself considering posting an opinion, and then thinking something along the lines of, "What's the point, it won't go with the majority so someone will be along to tell me how stupid I must be to prefer X over Y".
> 
> And that, in summary, is at least one reason why there are so many lurkers!
> 
> Oh, and in this one, Bostridge got my vote for the simple reason that I just can't enjoy listening to Countertenors! Believe me, I've tried, but I can't enjoy them.


No one will berate you preferring someone else. They should simply state their preference. 
For instance, i like countertenors, but not this one, and I didn’t like Bostridge, so I simply refrained from voting.


----------

